# Quill Lock



## Stan (Jun 6, 2008)

Everyone complains about messing up at the last operation. How many mess up the first operation and blindly go ahead unaware?

I had to replace a missing quill lock so I just grabbed a piece of shafting from the scrap box (turned out to be tough stuff) and chucked it up. I first drilled and tapped for 3/8 - 16 and then cut the tapers with the compound. Took it to the garage to use the big heat to bend it and brought it back in to polish. Looking good, I set it on the stud, literally. Then made a second one 5/16 -18.


----------



## hitandmissman (Jun 6, 2008)

Well now that sounds like something I think we all do now and than. Like me you was just making sure you knew how to make it before ya made one, right? Good job on both tho.


----------



## chuck foster (Jun 7, 2008)

been there done that..............got a full scrap box to prove it !!! 

one day at work the dro messed up and every time you moved the table on the mill .100" it would add 2 to 3 thou. to the display.
not a big problem on some of the stuff i make, but that day i was making a plate with 1/8" diameter holes drilled 1/4" apart and the whole plate 3 feet x 4 feet full of holes. it had to match a plate that was already made by another shop. well by the end of the second day i finished the job, i put my plate on top of the original plate.............took one look at the hole alignment and promptly tossed my plate in the scrap bucket!!! :wall:

one very well placed hammer and we now have a new dro...............and the customer has his new plate.

chuck


----------

